# Rogue Drive door wont open from inside or out



## cayman898 (Jan 23, 2019)

My 2011 Nissan Rogue drivers side door inside and outside door handles no longer work. I went to open the door when temperatures were below freezing and the door opened, but after I shut the door, both handles quit working. From what I have read is that the unlatching cable freezing when you open the door, and when you shut the door the cable falls out of its "track" or where the cable engages the latch - I am assuming because the cable never retracts when you release the handle to maintain tension.

It seems the fix is to remove the door panel and the window regulator and reattach the cable to the latching mechanism... My only problem is, I cannot remove the door panel since I cannot open the door.

Any advise on getting the door open in order to remove the panel? I contacted Nissan dealership and they want $125 just to look at the the door.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Try getting your car warm and drive it around for half an hour. It could just be your door lock mechanism is frozen. We have had some cold weather recently, and it can play havoc with car doors.


----------



## davilachavez (Aug 28, 2020)

cayman898 said:


> My 2011 Nissan Rogue drivers side door inside and outside door handles no longer work. I went to open the door when temperatures were below freezing and the door opened, but after I shut the door, both handles quit working. From what I have read is that the unlatching cable freezing when you open the door, and when you shut the door the cable falls out of its "track" or where the cable engages the latch - I am assuming because the cable never retracts when you release the handle to maintain tension.
> 
> It seems the fix is to remove the door panel and the window regulator and reattach the cable to the latching mechanism... My only problem is, I cannot remove the door panel since I cannot open the door.
> 
> Any advise on getting the door open in order to remove the panel? I contacted Nissan dealership and they want $125 just to look at the the door.


im having the same issue with my 2013 rogue.. did you get your car fixed ?? what was the fix ??


----------



## btzj02 (Dec 11, 2020)

cayman898 said:


> Any advise on getting the door open in order to remove the panel? I contacted Nissan dealership and they want $125 just to look at the the door.


Here is what I did to get door open.
1. Roll down the window.
2. Remove the three screws holding the door panel in place. The screws are under the door handle trim and under a small plastic door behind the door latch.
3. From the outside insert a tool, be careful you do not want to damage the window door seal, at the rear of the door window opening where the window glass rests inside of the door.
4. Carefully pry up on the plastic door liner. The goal is to lift the lip of the liner up and over the metal door edge.
5. Once the back of the door liner is above the metal door lip carefully move forward to get all of the door liner up and over the lip of the metal door. The goal is to get enough room to work down inside the rear of the door where the latch mechanism is located.
6. With a flashlight look down inside the door where the window glass sits and you can see where the cable is attached to the latch mechanism. Get a wire clothes hanger and bend about an inch back so you have a hook on the end of the hanger.
7. Reach in with your hook and hook where the cable is attached and pull up. The door should come unlatched.
8. Caution: Do not jerk the door open or you will damage the door liner.
9. Door is ready for repair!


----------



## JMilburn (Jan 23, 2021)

btzj02 said:


> Here is what I did to get door open.
> 1. Roll down the window.
> 2. Remove the three screws holding the door panel in place. The screws are under the door handle trim and under a small plastic door behind the door latch.
> 3. From the outside insert a tool, be careful you do not want to damage the window door seal, at the rear of the door window opening where the window glass rests inside of the door.
> ...


That method worked perfectly. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## hanousek.pete (11 mo ago)

JMilburn said:


> That method worked perfectly. Thanks for the tips!





btzj02 said:


> Here is what I did to get door open.
> 1. Roll down the window.
> 2. Remove the three screws holding the door panel in place. The screws are under the door handle trim and under a small plastic door behind the door latch.
> 3. From the outside insert a tool, be careful you do not want to damage the window door seal, at the rear of the door window opening where the window glass rests inside of the door.
> ...


Thanks a lot, it's worked! This way I was even able to take out the door panel with the door closed/stuck this and finally fix my passenger door. Well, I am saying finally, because I had to wait with the repair until also the driver's door got stuck! 😀


----------

